# Hotels In Prague



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Anyone got any recommendations? Ideally like something that is central and/or on the hop-on hop-off bus route.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Central Prague is a complete tourist rip off. If you can find somewhere close by you'll save a fortune, more than enough to cover the cost of a few taxi fares or train tickets in and out of the place and imho a couple of days is more than enough time to have a look around.

I lived in Plzen, regular train service and about a 1/3 of the cost. We hardly ever went to Prague far to expensive and not really a lot to see.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

I stayed in a place called Bishops House a few years ago, was a lovely hotel in a great location, was just off the Charles Bridge on the Castle side, although it was a lot more expensive when I checked a few months ago than when I was there.

It was about a 10 minute walk to Wenceslas Square which is the center of the old town but was far enough away from noise etc that if you wanted an early night it was possible


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

we stayed at Corinthia Prague Hotel, which was about 1 or 2 stops on the train away (about five minutes). probably more of a business hotel, but the indoor pool on the 12 floor gives some pretty spectactular views.

We also visited this, but it is not for the faint hearted or the easily embarassed!


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> We also visited this, but it is not for the faint hearted or the easily embarassed!


Did you eat out of the Italian ice cream place beside it? absolutely delicious, there is also quite an interesting torture museum


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Central Prague is a complete tourist rip off. If you can find somewhere close by you'll save a fortune, more than enough to cover the cost of a few taxi fares or train tickets in and out of the place and imho a couple of days is more than enough time to have a look around.
> 
> I lived in Plzen, regular train service and about a 1/3 of the cost. We hardly ever went to Prague far to expensive and not really a lot to see.


Plzen some great bars and the brewery to visit plus lots of good places to eat. I've worked there myself a few times.

some of the guys I used to work with mentioned a place called pamelas but I never went myself... :hypocrite:

even plzen is getting expensive now compared to the first trips I made.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

dtc2 said:


> some of the guys I used to work with mentioned a place called pamelas but I never went myself... :hypocrite:


It was said by some that I had an office there !!!!! Four floors of excellent entertainment, unlike you I was never out of the place :lol: :lol:

It wouldn't have been the first time we left there and went straight to work. Alpha Club & 21 music bar were good as well. If I were to go back again I wouldn't stay in Prague.

But as you say even some of the other towns close by aren't so cheap now.


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> It was said by some that I had an office there !!!!! Four floors of excellent entertainment, unlike you I was never out of the place :lol: :lol:
> 
> It wouldn't have been the first time we left there and went straight to work. Alpha Club & 21 music bar were good as well. If I were to go back again I wouldn't stay in Prague.
> 
> But as you say even some of the other towns close by aren't so cheap now.


there were some good cellar bars we used to end up in. Never went to a regular nightclub. Most nights ended up in a cellar bar under a block of flats you got to it by a door which just looked like it led into the flats.

was alpha in a large old ballroom or something with a large eating hall to the other side ?

I bet the place has changed quite a bit since I went. Its been about 4 years since my last trip the marriot was just open across from the small hotel we used to use called the gondola.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

dtc2 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > It was said by some that I had an office there !!!!! Four floors of excellent entertainment, unlike you I was never out of the place :lol: :lol:
> ...


Yep the Alpha club was upstairs with the big statue in the middle of the floor. I lost count of the number of bars and clubs we ended up in. A lot of good celler bars off the town square as well. I lived across the river in Roudna an old part of town again with loads of bars under blocks of flats. They knew how to have a party over there, I don't think there was anybody sober.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

We stayed in the Angel Hotel and although it's not particularly cheap, we did get a good deal through Expedia. We were very impressed with the hotel and there's a Tesco around the corner and a tube station too. We didn't use the buses, but the tube system was excellent.

http://www.angelohotel.com/en/home/

Hope this helps.


----------



## erik1963 (Aug 21, 2011)

I find the Trip Advisor site very reliable in that you get reviews posted by people who actually stayed in the Hotel very recently. The following is a link to the site listing Prague Hotels:

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/HACSearch?geo=274707&q=Prague%2C+Czech+Republic&inDay=1&inMonth=09%2F2011&checkIn=1%2F9%2F2011&outDay=5&outMonth=09%2F2011&checkOut=5%2F9%2F2011&searchAll=false&adults=1#02,1314307798259,bc_airports:S,bc_convention_centers:S,nameContains:S,distance:S0,distanceSelect:S0,cat:-1,tb:S0

Regards,

Erik.


----------

